# Errore compilazione yelp-2.30.2-r200 [RISOLTO]

## Massimog

Ciao a tutti...

ho un problema con yelp-2.30.2-r200, la compilazione si interrompe. ho cercato se c'è un bug aperto ma non ho trovato niente.

posto i log

emerge --info =gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r200

```
Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.2.12-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.12-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7300_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 22 May 2012 22:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r1, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=4096 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=4096 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ ftp://gentoo.lagis.at/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l2 vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r200

```
emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r200

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r200 [2.30.2-r6] USE="-debug -lzma%" 

```

/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r200/temp/build.log

```
/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_getStrength_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `uset_add_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_getCombiningClass_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_toupper_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_isBoundary_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_charDirection_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `unorm_quickCheck_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_charType_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_last_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_getStandardName_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `usearch_getMatchedLength_48'

/usr/lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_strToLower_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_open_48'

/usr/lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_setAttribute_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_close_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `usearch_next_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `usearch_setPattern_48'

/usr/lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_strcoll_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_setFallback_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `usearch_setOffset_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `UCNV_FROM_U_CALLBACK_ESCAPE_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_memcasecmp_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_toUnicode_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_openRules_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_next_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_charMirror_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `UCNV_TO_U_CALLBACK_SUBSTITUTE_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_setSubstChars_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_previous_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_fromUnicode_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `uset_openPattern_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_isalnum_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_getName_48'

/usr/lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_open_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ublock_getCode_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `usearch_open_48'

/usr/lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_getAttribute_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `uset_addAll_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_cbFromUWriteUChars_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_foldCase_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_following_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_tolower_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_first_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_close_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `uset_addRange_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `uset_close_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_countAliases_48'

/usr/lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_strToUpper_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `usearch_reset_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `uset_contains_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_countAvailable_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `uidna_IDNToASCII_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `UCNV_FROM_U_CALLBACK_SUBSTITUTE_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `usearch_setText_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_getAvailableName_48'

/usr/lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_close_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_preceding_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_totitle_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_open_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_setStrength_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_setFromUCallBack_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_getIntPropertyValue_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_isprint_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `usearch_getCollator_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `unorm_normalize_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_setToUCallBack_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_getAlias_48'

/usr/lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_getLocaleByType_48'

/usr/lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_strFoldCase_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_setText_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_current_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_ispunct_48'

/usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_cbFromUWriteBytes_48'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [yelp] Errore 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r200/work/yelp-2.30.2+webkit/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Errore 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r200/work/yelp-2.30.2+webkit/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Errore 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r200/work/yelp-2.30.2+webkit'

make: *** [all] Errore 2

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r200 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r200',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r200'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r200/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r200/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r200/work/yelp-2.30.2+webkit'

```

Last edited by Massimog on Wed May 23, 2012 10:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

prova a fare un giro di

```
# revdep-rebuild -i -- -av
```

e a vedere se ti mette a posto

----------

## djinnZ

o ricompila direttamente le dipendenze...

----------

## Massimog

 *Onip wrote:*   

> prova a fare un giro di
> 
> ```
> # revdep-rebuild -i -- -av
> ```
> ...

 

dopo aver ricompilato un po di pacchetti non ho avuto più l'errore 

grazie

----------

